# Unit Cohesion



## BloodStripe (Jun 12, 2017)

While I haven't read through the entirety of this thesis, I believe it raises some pretty valid points.

http://calhoun.nps.edu/bitstream/handle/10945/5706/11Jun_Jennings.pdf?sequence=1

To begin with, I don't believe unit cohesion is lacking only at NSW, or in any SOF unit, and while it may be more magnified due to the mission requirements SOF units have been tasked with, I believe it is a problem all throughout the military.

From what I have read thus far, the LT's propose some great ideas to ensure lower level unit leaders given face time with higher level commanders to ensure the commander's intent is understood at the lowest levels. Likewise, it gives insight to the commanders about what is actually happening on the "front lines." I will comment more when I get extra time to read through more of the thesis.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 12, 2017)

Erm... IIRC, least in Batt SL up went to BN opords, TL up went to Co. opords, and everyone was at the platoon opords.  Everyone was drilled/questioned on the opord to ensure that even the lowest level private would be theoretically capable of executing, should they be the lone survivor.  But that's Ranger Regiment.


----------

